# HCG injection , some HCG still left in syringe????



## amazighman (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello everybody ,

i currently take 500 ui HCG twice a week , i mix 2 ml bac water with 5000ui HCG , and then load 10 syringes with 20ui to give me 500ui a shot.

today i noticed that after injection there is still a small amount of HCG , about 3ui left in the syringe between needle end and plunger rubber end.

it is only a tiny amount but with you do 10 injections thats about 30ui wasted there , is there a way to inject all of it without any remaining in the pin?

thx


----------



## BritishPitbull (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you using an all in one insulin needle and syringe and doing it sub q?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Always going to have a bit left in the needle end even with low dead space needles and syringes


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Top back on the 1st needle after the jab and use it again (swab it with an alcohol wipe) so you're only ever losing the 1st 3IU

i suck the gear out my old pins with new pins before i pin again


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

you have to put air in the syringe too at the back, so I put into my syringe for test 0.7ml test (which I consider 0.8ml as at the 0.7ml marker it has an extra 0.1ml in the needle tip) and then I put in an extra 0.1ml of air so it is pulled back to 0.8 total with the air right at the plunger end of the syringe. The needle tip is filled with liquid no air in it, it's filled all the way up to the 0.7 mark with liquid then goes back to the 0.8 mark with 0.1 of air. Now Including the liquid in the tip it has 0.8ml of test and 0.1ml of air in it. Then put the needle into the muscle, then I aspirate to a further 0.9-1ml drawn back. Then when all is good inject the contents inside, the test goes in first then the air bubble last, what this basically does is the air pushes out the remaining liquid in the needle tip and replaces it with air. You can hear an air sound when this happens so you know the syringe is empty of all liquid and dont actually have to push the air inside yourself. The same works for hcg too. Considering the needle tip is around 0.1ml capacity then putting in an extra 0.1ml of air in the plunger end is just there to force that liquid out at the end of the injection and replace it with the air. I manage to get pretty much everything out of mine. If you dont do this then you will leave 0.1ml in the needle tip every time.


----------

